#  > Portal Under-Linux.Org >  > UnderLinux >  >  Tópicos e Post's Simplesmente Somem

## minelli

Caros moderadores abri um Tópico sobre o lançamento da versão 3.26 e graciosamente o Tópico sumiu gostaria de saber o motivo de sempre estar acontecendo isso comigo e se tiver mais alguém ai que acontece isso por favor vamos reclamar.
Até parece perssiguição.
Gostaria que os MODERADORES me dessem um parecer.
Pois isso só nos desanima a participar do forum, pois cada dia que passa vejo o forum caindo o nível.
Gostaria de realmente saber pq isso aconteceu, e não creio que seja irrgularidades no post pois so coloquei que havia sido lançada nova versão e o changelog da versão.

----------


## MarcusMaciel

Minelli,

O seu post foi duplicado do post 
Lançada a versão Mikrotik 3.26 !!!

Antes de postar verifique se o seu envio ja existe assim isso nao acontecera novamente.

e nosso procedimento é exatamente deletar posts duplicados.

Sobre esta reclamacao.. a Proxima faca no forum do portal e nao no forum de mikrotik

----------


## m4d3

Tem algo errado aqui, o post do minelli saiu ontem 5 minutos após o anúncio da mikrotik do lançamento da versão 3.26, e este tópico novo não estava no fórum digo isso pq eu revirei o forum antes de responder no topico do minelli procurando se havia outro post pois eu também iria anunciar o lançamento da nova versão.

Ae do nada aparece este tópico com data e hora anterior a do minelli sem nenhuma resposta ate as 19 horas (isso ta fedendo), muito suspeito este tópico da versão pois na data e hora que fora publicado ( 14-07-2009, 04:18 ) nem havia sido feito o anúncio da nova versão (tem videntes no fórum).

Eu apoio o minelli pois já vi os posts dele serem apagados mais de 3x nos ultimos 2 meses.

Se continuar dessa forma não sei onde vai parar, mas começa a perder força desde já.

----------


## MarcusMaciel

Voce esta enganado.....

o post do Minelli foi as 14-07-2009, 09:57
e o outro post foi as 14-07-2009, 05:18

Temos tudo salvo em logs e nenhum moderador tirando eu tem acesso ao banco de dados para mudar data de posts. Ou seja Voce esta enganado.

----------


## minelli

> Minelli,
> 
> O seu post foi duplicado do post 
> Lançada a versão Mikrotik 3.26 !!!
> 
> Antes de postar verifique se o seu envio ja existe assim isso nao acontecera novamente.
> 
> e nosso procedimento é exatamente deletar posts duplicados.
> 
> Sobre esta reclamacao.. a Proxima faca no forum do portal e nao no forum de mikrotik


Caro colega Marcus Maciel pra provar q nao estou mentindo ai está o link do Tópico que eu havia criado:
https://under-linux.org/f129471-mikr...rno#post420366

So gostaria de uma solução pois isso tem ocorrido com vários post's meus.
Quanto a ter postado em local errado desculpe vou procurar postar nos locais certos.

----------


## MarcusMaciel

se voce continua com duvidas é so ver no google

https://under-linux.org/forums/busca...Pesquisar#1155

desta forma voce pode ver qual pagina ele indexou antes .. Ou seja foi o outro post.

----------


## m4d3

> Voce esta enganado.....
> 
> o post do Minelli foi as 14-07-2009, 09:57
> e o outro post foi as 14-07-2009, 05:18
> 
> Temos tudo salvo em logs e nenhum moderador tirando eu tem acesso ao banco de dados para mudar data de posts. Ou seja Voce esta enganado.


Sem colocar lenha, mas eu fiz a busca e não encontrei o tal tópico antes e o do minelli já aparecia na busca, e mais, as 5:18 a versão 3.26 não estava publicada ainda pela mikrotik, me corrija se eu estiver enganado, mas tem vidente no forum.

----------


## minelli

> Voce esta enganado.....
> 
> o post do Minelli foi as 14-07-2009, 09:57
> e o outro post foi as 14-07-2009, 05:18
> 
> Temos tudo salvo em logs e nenhum moderador tirando eu tem acesso ao banco de dados para mudar data de posts. Ou seja Voce esta enganado.


Marcus nao quero briga não só uma solução pra todos.

Realmente tenho ficado chateado pois os post's somem sem qqr explicação e isso não tem ocorrido somente comigo.

----------


## MarcusMaciel

> Caro colega Marcus Maciel pra provar q nao estou mentindo ai está o link do Tópico que eu havia criado:
> https://under-linux.org/f129471-mikr...rno#post420366
> 
> So gostaria de uma solução pois isso tem ocorrido com vários post's meus.
> Quanto a ter postado em local errado desculpe vou procurar postar nos locais certos.


Amigo nao estou falando que voce esta mentindo... Apenas estou dizendo que o seu post nao foi o primeiro e por esse motivo ele foi deletado como duplicado.

uma simples pesquisa no sistema de busca do site prova oq eu estou falando. Até mesmo o google se voce fizer uma busca dentro dele

Mikrotik 3.26 site:under-linux.org

Voce verá que o outro post foi indexado antes do seu exatamente por ter sido postado antes.

[]'s

----------


## MarcusMaciel

> Marcus nao quero briga não só uma solução pra todos.
> 
> Realmente tenho ficado chateado pois os post's somem sem qqr explicação e isso não tem ocorrido somente comigo.


Caso algum post que voce tenha certeza que nao foi duplicado tenha sido deletado por favor use a pagina de Contato/Faleconosco do portal informando o problema e o titulo do post que eu direi inclusive qual moderador deletou seu post.

Apenas para conhecimento quem deletou esse ultimo foi o catvbrasil.

----------


## minelli

> Caso algum post que voce tenha certeza que nao foi duplicado tenha sido deletado por favor use a pagina de Contato/Faleconosco do portal informando o problema e o titulo do post que eu direi inclusive qual moderador deletou seu post.
> 
> Apenas para conhecimento quem deletou esse ultimo foi o catvbrasil.


Vi e reconheco que o colega postou primeiro, mas so peço que nos comuniquem....

----------


## catvbrasil

> Voce esta enganado.....
> 
> o post do Minelli foi as 14-07-2009, 09:57
> e o outro post foi as 14-07-2009, 05:18
> 
> Temos tudo salvo em logs e nenhum moderador tirando eu tem acesso ao banco de dados para mudar data de posts. Ou seja Voce esta enganado.


Informando..

Usei essa justificativa acima para deletar o topico. O mais antigo fica e o mais novo sai. Isso vale para qualquer pessoa, inclusive para nós moderadores. 

Assim como eu e a equipe de moderação vem fazendo. Estamos organizando o forum, então caso não deseje que um tópico seja movido ou deletado sem explicações, por favor, poste-o no lugar correto. 

Caso tenha dúvidas quanto a utilização do forum, por favor leia o nosso FAQ e TERMOS DE USO.

Assim, como os tópicos anteriores esse tópico está sendo movido para o forum correto.

----------


## MarcusMaciel

> Vi e reconheco que o colega postou primeiro, mas so peço que nos comuniquem....


Isso realmente foi uma falha do moderador inclusive estou reportando isso a ele.

[]'s

----------


## m4d3

> Caso algum post que voce tenha certeza que nao foi duplicado tenha sido deletado por favor use a pagina de Contato/Faleconosco do portal informando o problema e o titulo do post que eu direi inclusive qual moderador deletou seu post.
> 
> Apenas para conhecimento quem deletou esse ultimo foi o catvbrasil.



Obrigado por exclarecer os fatos, então não temos vidente no fórum. 

Eu pediria mais cautela para apagar tópicos concorrentes, dando os créditos a um tópico com muitas respostas e porque não eliminando um com nenhuma resposta mesmo que anterior.

----------

